# I've got the '87 QSW parts-car home now..



## bigairdanny (Oct 11, 2014)

PM me for parts you might need for your project.. got some extras now.. located in Rifle, CO, can ship smaller items, plz pick up the heavier stuff here, THX!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

How about some pics of the interior and exterior? Give us a idea of the condition of the parts for sale


----------



## julieta (May 16, 2015)

*Hello*

Hello Thread. I'm looking for the instruments panel for my quantum. Do you have on sale? . Please , let me know . Thank you.


----------

